# What buck would be best?



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

I was considering on putting this in breeding plans but I think it has more to do with genetics so I hope you guys don't mind. I want to breed my mice. I have two broken(or pied, not sure) recessive yellow girls and one broken brindle. I want to try and reproduce the brindle but I also kind of want to get black pieds out of my RY girls if that's possible. I still have to get the buck but my options are black, brindle, and agouti I believe. Now if the black with get me the pieds I would rather get black and maybe breed one of the brindled bucks back to her to get the brindle. Would that all work?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Based on what you want id get a black buck.
If the black is also pied that would be better. With ressive yellow being ressive put you ry pied to the black pied you will get all pieds, I don't know much about ressive yellow but If it covers the base colours you won't know if your girls are black based (so will have black pieds) or agouti based (will get agouti pied and maybe some blacks it depends if A# or AA) under it. I'm sure someone who does know more will come along and post if it does it not.

Brindle is dominant to black so breed your brindle to a black and you have at least a 50/50 chance of getting more brindle


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you so much! You do not know how thrilled I am to hear!  I can't wait to get this going!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Good luck


----------

